# Food for my new 8 week old husky



## JRDillGC (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone! On the 28th I will be getting my first puppy. I'm having problem choosing a food for him, as I've never had a puppy of my own, I've just trained my parents dog and the parents of my new pup. I'm trying to find what might be "best" for him from what's available at PetsMart. I know from some research that there's better things out there, but that's what's in my budget. I was in there this weekend and spent about 45 minutes looking at ingredients. A lot of the "better" foods were pretty similar, and I had a nice lady come up to me and started talking to me about how awesome Nutro is, then I realized she worked for the company! Anywho, I came home and read quite a few terrible reviews of Nutro and now I'm jsut kind of stumped on what to give my new pup! Any advice? I really want to make the best choice for him from the get go!


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

From PetSmart I think their Authority line is pretty good. It's not the greatest, but it's the best for the price in my area. There's only one other one I can get even close to the price, and the trek is far to get it. Chicken Soup is pretty good, and reasonable, but it's not at petsmart. You can check their website to see if anyone close to you carries it.


----------



## JRDillGC (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations! I'll look into them. Yeah I was pretty upset that the lady there was trying to sell me on Nutro, and then I come home to find out some terrible things about it!


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

They sell what they know. That's their job, lol. If you google food rating sites, you can get a good idea, but I found from my hunt that without going to over $40 for a 30lb bag Authority was the best rated, and even some of the most expensive aren't as good. At the smaller pet stores that are a drive, again it's over 40 per bag, or 36 for Chicken Soup, and Authority's 30. You can order online, but I worry about shipping that way. If they charge shipping most of the places I saw wanted 15-20 just for shipping, and with free shipping I worry they'll stop it and I'll have to find a new one. PetSmart also sends me $5 off coupons regularly, so that helps too.


----------



## JRDillGC (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you know anything about this Blue Buffalo company I hear about? I want to stay away from as much corn product as possible.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah. It's great from what I can tell. If I could afford it I would feed it, but I just can't justify almost 50 a bag for it yet. We got our newest dog almost a month ago, and she came eating Ol' Roy. I fixed that real quick, but I could only do so much, lol. New dogs cost a lot of money, with all the stuff they need, and jumping into food like that wasn't something I could do right now. My personal favorite from Blue Buffalo is the Wilderness line.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats on your husky! Get ready for an adventure. I have an older husky mix and belong to a big husky group in SoCal so I get to hang around the "real" ones quite a bit.

www.dogfoodanalysis.com gives you a pretty fair rating system for the different foods. I've used Blue Buffalo and liked it and as far as I know is regarded as a pretty good food. I moved on to Petco though as they have a better selection of pet foods than Petsmart, IMHO. Now I get Wellness.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Blue buffalo would definitely be your best bet from Petsmart.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Blue buffalo would definitely be your best bet from Petsmart.


I agree! Of the options at Petsmart, BB is the lesser of the evils. =) Can't wait to see pics of the pup!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

If you can do a grain free, those tend to be easier for our northern breeds' stomachs to handle...Taste of the Wild is a decently priced and good kibble, and you can switch it up between the three vartieties to give different types of proteins (like the fish is really good for keeping the coat nice an oily during dry winters). You can google the website to find a store that sells it near you. There are other grain free kibbles, too, but they are usually out of my price range so I'm not really an expert on those...or you could always go raw, too  but usually that requires a bit more research before committing...we did kibble for nearly 3 years before finally deciding to making the switch.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd thought that some of the grain free kibbles weren't good for larger pups. I could be mistaken, though. With our male Chow (now 2) we waited until he was a year before switching him to TOTW. We're doing the same with our female puppy.


----------



## JRDillGC (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! I think I'm going to start him on BB and maybe wait a bit to switch him over to TOTW.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Our rescue always weans our puppies onto TotW. My two foster pups have been on TotW since they were 6 weeks. Its an "all life stage" food, but I think there are some others that are too rich for pups, not sure which ones those are.


----------

